# Penn 550ssg



## BlaineAtk (Jun 8, 2010)

Wirelessly posted

Just got this on an ugly stick rod for $40. I assumed it wa a good deal but the guy who had it cut the bail off toile it like a 706. I dunno if it works well that way so I ordered the bail assembly, $12 bucks. Anyway, what would be the biggest type of fish I could catch in this? Spanish mackeral? My bait for offshore? Any ideas would be appreciated.


----------



## missplaced_idahoan (Feb 2, 2013)

if you can get it put back together, itll catch anything from cobia to 12" flounder. thats a good rig for around here


----------



## southern yakker (Jun 25, 2012)

I've caught a decent amount if big reds on that same reel. After three years of hard use it finally died yesterday. I took it a part a a bunch of broke pieces fell out of it which sucks. Its been a damn good reel though.


----------



## BlaineAtk (Jun 8, 2010)

Wirelessly posted

Oh ok! Well that's good, I figured it would be a small fish reel so I am happy now! The bail should be fairly simple to replace I assume?


----------



## salt-life (Feb 20, 2012)

Im actually looking for one so I can use it for kings off the pier. Great size for many fish of various sizes.:thumbup:


----------



## Pompano Joe (Jan 28, 2009)

southern yakker said:


> I've caught a decent amount if big reds on that same reel. After three years of hard use it finally died yesterday. I took it a part a a bunch of broke pieces fell out of it which sucks. Its been a damn good reel though.


I'll give you a few bucks for what's left!



> The bail should be fairly simple to replace I assume?


Be happy to help if you have any problems. Can probably talk you through it on the phone.


----------



## southern yakker (Jun 25, 2012)

Pompano Joe said:


> I'll give you a few bucks for what's left!
> 
> 
> 
> Be happy to help if you have any problems. Can probably talk you through it on the phone.


Man I might take you up on that offer as I don't plan on doing anything with it. All I know is there is multiple things that broke on it.


----------

